# quelles sont les meilleurs appli iTouch?



## jyou (27 Décembre 2008)

je lance cette discussion parceque ayant un ipod touch et étan un bon gros geek je voudrai pouvoir exploiter au maximum les capacités de l'appareil alors jaimerai savoir quelle ont selon vous les meilleurs applications pour ipod touch tout m'nterresse: des jeux, des utiles ,des  marrantes, des gratuites, des payantes, TOUT merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## anneee (27 Décembre 2008)

http://www.igen.fr/fr/actu/7340/


----------



## DeepDark (27 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir et bienvenue 

Hop : http://forums.macg.co/forum-ipod/vo...ur-iphone-itouch-non-jailbreackes-240428.html

Hop hop : http://forums.macg.co/forum-iphone/important-le-recapitulatif-des-applications-iphone-237976.html


P.S : La prochaine fois une petite recherche avant de poster?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2008)

Je profite de ce fil ouvert sur les applis iTouch pour poser une question qui n'a pas de rapport direct avec le titre du fil.

Cet après-midi sur la DS de mon neveu j'ai fait le test du programme d'entraînement cérébral (mon cerveau aurait 80 ans  ). 

Je trouve ce programme sympa et je voudrais savoir s'il existe des applications du même genre pour iPod Touch/iPhone. J'ai cherché sur l'App Store mais je n'ai rien trouvé.


----------



## Gwen (29 Décembre 2008)

Brain Chalenge. C'est vraiment sympa et peu cher en ce moment.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2008)

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2008)

Acheté, installé et essayé. Et c'est :love: :love: :love:

Je vous le recommande.


----------

